# Swift & Hitch Height ?



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

As stated in another post we got a 2012 Jay Flight Swift SLX 154BH, we had a Jayco popup before we got the Swift.

I tow with a 2010 GMC Sierra truck, when I towed the popup, I used a hitch with a 3 ¼” drop, when I went to pick up the Swift, I had to buy a B&W hitch with a 9” drop before the trailer would level out with the truck.

The hitch height on the Swift is very low. 

The popup had a hitch height of 18” and the swift is about 16”, it don’t make sense to me if the 3 ¼ “ drop worked for a hitch height of 18” why wouldn’t a 5 ¼” drop work for a hitch height of 16” ?

Here is the problem, you can’t use a sway bar with the B&W hitch, does anyone have some suggestions ?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not sure we can answer your question because it looks like you've left out some information. What hitch did you use with the first popup and only a 3 1/4" drop? Are you referring to the hitch bar (where the ball is attached)? Isn't it possible the B&W is higher which causes a longer hitch bar? What is your definition of "hitch height on the swift" being very low? When you are measuring hitch height where are you measuring and what makes up the height?

A B&W hitch is one of the better hitches around and why can't you use a sway bar with it? Since B&W makes so many types of hitches, which one are you referring to?

As you can see, you've really simplified things or made some assumptions and since I've seen many different setups and know there are many more I don't know about, I think I'm missing what you have and many of us may not be able to explain things.

I don't think it matters what drop you use or what hardware you use as long as the trailer has a level or very slight downward slope at the hitch, the truck is not dragging its rear end and all weight ratings are maintained. I am, however confused by not being able to use a sway bar, that could be a valid safety concern, and may have a solution even in your case.

I hope we can help.


----------



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

artmart said:


> I'm not sure we can answer your question because it looks like you've left out some information. What hitch did you use with the first popup and only a 3 1/4" drop? Are you referring to the hitch bar (where the ball is attached)? Isn't it possible the B&W is higher which causes a longer hitch bar? What is your definition of "hitch height on the swift" being very low? When you are measuring hitch height where are you measuring and what makes up the height?
> 
> A B&W hitch is one of the better hitches around and why can't you use a sway bar with it? Since B&W makes so many types of hitches, which one are you referring to?
> 
> ...


 
I am referring to the hitch bar. And the B&W is a Tow & Stow.

Tow & Stow stows under the vehicle when not in use.

Multiple ball sizes eliminate the need for multiple ball mounts.

MANUFACTURED FROM HIGH YIELD TUBING

Fits any standard 2" receiver 
Easily locked into the receiver tube to prevent theft 
Height adjusts in 1" increments 
Solid, stainless steel pins 
Durable powder-coat finish (also available in chrome) 
2 process plating to help prevent corrosion
10,000 LB. GTW 1,000 LB. VTW


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, I think I understand what you are getting and I'll take a stab at it. I think the big difference is in the tongue weights of the two trailers. The heavier the tongue weight the more of a sag you are going to have. For example, if the hitch height is 2" lower on the new rig the hitch on the truck will have to be positioned higher to allow for more weight and sag.

This is one reason people convert to Weight Distribution Hitches as the weights of the trailer get heavier. Sway bars can usually be added to a WDH. The new trailer has a GVWR of over 3,000 lbs. I'm guessing this was about double of the popup. The tongue weight of a travel trailer is from 10% to 15% of the GVWR, or about 300-400 lbs on this new trailer.

Each trailer is different. When I towed my Coleman popup my TV had one angle. When I towed my BIL's Skamper popup it was different. I didn't pay too much attention to what cause it, but made whatever adjustments I needed. As trailers get heavier these differences can get even worse and are even impacted by how much gear is loaded into the tow vehicle.

I still don't think you have much to worry about if you are within all the ratings and have equipment to support it.

If you don't like the sway this means you are incurring something above the weight ratings and it's called SIZE. The larger size of this trailer being more prone to wind and passing traffic will cause more swaying. I recall this difference when I went from a popup to a travel trailer. Such is the physics. I had a WDH and found I needed a sway bar pretty quick. I hope this helps.

Enjoy your new trailer.


----------

